# pit bull duck, webbed feet ?



## crocro49

my apbt got webbed feet? is a trait from a specific bloodline, like the gator one(i doubt it)? cuz I know some breeds got those webbed feet as labs, or terre neuve (newfoundland dog...
do your dogs have webbed feet? 
I'll post some pics of her feet asap


----------



## FloorCandy

It seems so strange for a pit to have webbed feet, I can't wait to see pics. My guess would be that there's another breed in the dogs history somewhere, but maybe someone on here knows if there's a line with webbed feet.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

all dogs have webbed feets. are your dogs webbed feet more prodominant?


----------



## crocro49

she is sleeping right now (its midnight overhere). ill post pics tomorrow. 
She is supposed to be a purebred, she got papers. some ppl told me she might a been crossed with another breed... dunno some got bat ears, Y not duck feet ??? ))


----------



## crocro49

yeah they re webbed to the claws


----------



## PeanutsMommy

hehehe i cant wait to see the pictures. 
bat ears and duck feets


----------



## jeep lex

lexi got webbed feet im sure ur dogs feet are normal


----------



## crocro49

> lexi got webbed feet im sure ur dogs feet are normal


thats also what I think. but still it is intriging me


----------



## StaffyDaddy

i just looked at chinos and theyre slightly webbed.. ima have to agree with peanuts mommy on that one.. yours might just show more


----------



## BlAzEd

all the way to the claw? thats alot, mine has them a bit not too much. wouldnt know it was that untill i actually looked for it


----------



## meganc66

Belle has webbed feet... never really checked Rudi's feet. the rescue i got belle from said she was a weimeraner and choc lab mix but im pretty dang sure they lied just so the pups would get homes... either way, my cousin's boyfriend said webbed feet is a weimeraner trait but i think some dogs just have more webbing than others, personal difference type of thing.


----------



## megz

i'm pretty sure all dogs have webbed feet to a certain degree, otherwise the doggie paddle wouldn't do much good 
i don't think more or less would have much to do with breed.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

goggled it 

dogs with webbed feet include: Akita, Brussels Griffon, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, Chinook, Field Spaniel, German Shorthaired Pointer, German Wirehaired Pointer, Irish Water Spaniel, Labrador Retriever, Leonberger, Newfoundland, Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, Otterhound, Plott Hound, Portuguese Water Dog, Redbone Coonhound, Spanish Water Dog, Weimaraner, Wirehaired Pointing Griffon.

You may not notice the difference between webbed and non-webbed feet without a close look. The "webbing" in this case is simply tissue that keeps the toes of these dogs more closely attached.

heres an example of wat webbed feet look like









if u look at your dogs feet, the skin in the middle shouldn reach toe to toe like the pics above. they are connected, but the skin should have a "U" shape to it.


----------



## crocro49

damn it wasn't easy to hold her feet with one hand, the picture with the other one ...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

wow they do looked webbed.. shes probly a good swimmer  hehe


----------



## princesstrish617

Layla has webbed feet too! Just like those in the pic. Thats not normal?


----------



## chic4pits

yes, my last pitty had webbed feet, and kolbys are to some extent. and yes, the one with the webbed feet did have gator in him...but i dont know that was the webbed factor. 
i'm really not sure what causes that, but i do know that some breeds have more prominate webbed feet than others.


----------



## frufru-dog

after i saw this thread i decided i would go check out both my dogs feet and they have webbers to.....
i know they are not gator mouths and neither are from the same lines(both are just pits) one is terrified of water and the other is a swimmer thru and thru............evolution?


----------



## alphamum82

China's feet are barely webbed but Aries's are webbed almost like the pictures. I don't know either dog's background but this thread made me curious to know more too =)


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

yeah kenyas arent webbed like those pics.... she has the normal "u"shape curve... but she LOVES the water....

chyna wont let me look at her feet hehehe


----------



## new owner

I just got a pit bull puppy on sat. His toes r webbed but also his two center pads are grown together. Is this normal?


----------



## ames

start a new thread with some pictures, its easier to follow


----------



## bonmom

crocro49 said:


> she is sleeping right now (its midnight overhere). ill post pics tomorrow.
> She is supposed to be a purebred, she got papers. some ppl told me she might a been crossed with another breed... dunno some got bat ears, Y not duck feet ??? ))


I have been fostering a lab/American PB cross. It is a popular thing, since labradoodles. They can take after either parent more than the other, but tend to be a bit taller than a pit bull and can have those flying-nun ears. And webbed feet. 
Pitbull Lab Mix: All You Need to Know about Lab Pit Crossbreed - K9 Web


----------



## BZOO

I stopped reading the article when they said you can get one from a reputable breeder. WTH? Reputable breeders don't breed mutts.
This is part of the reason people are stupid enough to think "designer", "hybrid" dogs are breeds and pay thru the nose from breeders only interested in cash. They are not breeding for form, function or purpose except their wallet.


----------



## bonmom

BZOO said:


> I stopped reading the article when they said you can get one from a reputable breeder. WTH? Reputable breeders don't breed mutts.
> This is part of the reason people are stupid enough to think "designer", "hybrid" dogs are breeds and pay thru the nose from breeders only interested in cash. They are not breeding for form, function or purpose except their wallet.


Yes, if it is not a breed recognized by the AKC, it cannot be "papered". Sometimes they adopt new breeds as a unique breed rather than hybrids, but that takes several generations and years to happen legitimately. Such a breed is the Rhodesian Ridgeback (originally a combo of great dane, greyhound, mastiff, and others).


----------



## BZOO

Oh, but I see "papered" doodles on Craigslist all the time! 😂 Such a scam.
Also, people really just need to look up what a hybrid is, it is NOT a mutt, unless there's some cat or sheep in there somewhere.😁


----------

